# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Genetics of Ice Age Europe (Dodecad K7b)

## Jovialis

I have the coordinates for 32 of the 39 samples from Fu et al. 2016 in Dodecad K7b format below. The ones that could not process didn't have enough SNPs for the calculator to run:



```
AfontovaGora3,13.35,20.29,16.2,2.55,0,47.6,0
BerryAuBac,0.71,0,2.32,3.22,0,93.74,0
Bockstein,0,0,0,1.8,0,98.2,0
Brillenhohle,18.42,0,0,13.92,2,62.31,3.34
Burkhardtshohle,18.05,1.93,6.61,2.04,5.67,59.42,6.26
Cioclovina1,12.25,0,11.45,13.12,6.73,54.81,1.64
Continenza,0,0,0,3.99,0,96.01,0
ElMiron,9.78,0,1.17,3.41,0,79.24,6.41
Falkenstein,7.32,0,1.43,3.07,0,88.18,0
GoyetQ56-16,15.68,0,0,0,5.26,78.75,0.32
HohleFels49,15.84,0,8.28,8.03,0,67.85,0
HohleFels79,14.57,0,4.95,3.35,0,68.79,8.34
Iboussieres39,6.22,0,4.5,2,0,87.29,0
Kostenki12,10.57,9.82,0,5.2,18.15,41.39,14.87
Kostenki14,19.75,10.27,3.88,7.17,10.81,41.92,6.2
KremsWA3,21.28,0,5.02,3.92,19.13,46.91,3.75
LesCloseaux13,0,0,0,8.6,0,84.47,6.93
Motala12,0,0,0,32.55,0,67.45,0
Muierii2,14.26,0.51,4.91,6.67,14.6,50.09,8.97
Ofnet,0,0,0,6.2,0,93.8,0
Ostuni1,15.31,0,2.34,5.8,11.88,56.36,8.31
Ostuni2,18.08,0.14,10.48,5.79,0,60.17,5.33
Paglicci108,0,9.09,16.91,2.56,17.84,36.78,16.84
Paglicci133,15.04,0,5.36,8.89,17.83,52.54,0.35
Pavlov1,11.81,0,8.46,7.12,3.82,66.46,2.34
Ranchot88,0.82,0,0.04,2.65,0,95.57,0.92
Rigney1,11.34,0,3.11,5.7,2.05,71.6,6.2
Vestonice13,18.4,2.56,7.96,4.16,7.9,53.43,5.59
Vestonice15,9.81,0,6.84,10.94,0.08,62.7,9.64
Vestonice16,16.62,0,6.71,6.85,9.05,55.76,5.02
Vestonice43,9.58,0,0.13,4.89,13.41,63.56,8.43
Villabruna,0,0,0,4.03,0,94.59,1.38

```

----------


## Jovialis

In my spare time I am going to re-run the others samples from various studies I have in Combine Raw data format for Dodecad K7b

----------


## Salento

... thanks Jovialis ... for the Ice Age Europe Dodecad K7  :Smiling:

----------


## Duarte

Distance to:
Duarte

20.78145086
Paglicci133

21.21561689
Vestonice43

23.20405783
Muierii2

24.17686911
Ostuni1

24.30084772
Kostenki12

26.75601428
KremsWA3

26.87075176
Vestonice16

28.26028662
Cioclovina1

28.70871296
Vestonice13

29.77642020
Kostenki14

30.18135848
Burkhardtshohle

30.20938761
Pavlov1

31.62814253
Paglicci108

32.42476060
Vestonice15

32.81681276
Rigney1

33.38833778
Brillenhohle

35.18196413
HohleFels79

35.24552738
HohleFels49

35.37978943
Ostuni2

36.45630124
GoyetQ56-16

37.03402625
AfontovaGora3

37.99976710
ElMiron

39.73925012
Motala12

40.14848191
LesCloseaux13

42.75168184
Iboussieres39

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 12185

My results using your coordinates ..

----------


## Angela

There's something wrong.

We can't be this close to such ancient samples.

26.23926066
Kostenki12

26.96624371
Paglicci133

28.67532040
Vestonice43

28.89698427
Muierii2

30.12086818
KremsWA3

30.60622159
Ostuni1

32.38518488
Kostenki14

32.41532662
Paglicci108

33.16711474
Vestonice16

33.65820554
Vestonice13

35.46176815
Burkhardtshohle

35.57684640
Cioclovina1

37.41129108
Pavlov1

38.28865498
AfontovaGora3

40.04360373
Rigney1

40.24132577
Vestonice15

41.05892717
Brillenhohle

41.49117135
Ostuni2

41.70178174
HohleFels79

42.15438767
HohleFels49

42.18134540
GoyetQ56-16

44.79107165
ElMiron

47.73073224
LesCloseaux13

49.02541688
Iboussieres39

49.40637611
Motala12



Although, old Kostenki is mtDna U2. :)

----------


## Jovialis

^^K7b probably doesn't have the right modeling for these prehistoric samples. These fall outside of the modern genetic continuums, while K7b tries to analyze them with modern populations.

In older versions of Admixture Studio, the program would just crash-to-desktop, when trying to run them.

Basically, it is trying to frame something that exists outside of the frame.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Ice Age Dodecad K7, Plain text format. Thanks Jovialis:

Distance to: PalermoTrapani


30.37173522 Kostenki12
34.04720106 Paglicci108
37.15540741 Kostenki14
38.83246322 KremsWA3
38.93737793 Paglicci133
39.62980949 Muierii2
43.75587618 Ostuni1
43.82855690 AfontovaGora3
44.85228088 Vestonice43
44.93691912 Vestonice13
45.74911365 Vestonice16
47.41512311 Cioclovina1
48.73420462 Burkhardtshohle
52.86207904 Pavlov1
54.09555065 Vestonice15
54.39139454 Brillenhohle
54.39298116 Ostuni2
56.39929166 Rigney1
57.03865444 HohleFels79
57.10440526 HohleFels49
59.66541880 GoyetQ56-16
62.07405577 ElMiron
62.22560486 Motala12
65.43629803 LesCloseaux13
67.18006103 Iboussieres39


Target: PalermoTrapni
Distance: 30.0131% / 30.01311788 | ADC: 0.25x

79.2
Kostenki12



20.8
Paglicci108

----------

